

Hackers tried to sell access to BBC Server - akg_67
http://news.yahoo.com/exclusive-hacker-took-over-bbc-server-tried-39-141145911--finance.html

======
walshemj
Would be justified as long as they deleted all the copy's of Mrs Browns Boys

